# in trenta



## Nicolai

Salve a tutti

Nel racconto _Il pornosabato dello Splendor_ Stefano Benni scrive:

_'Riposo' _[il titolo di un film] _fu un grande successo perché *in trenta*_ _pagarono il biglietto e andarono dentro a dormire_.

Non sono sicuro del significato preciso di _*in trenta*_.
Vuol dire 'esattamente trenta persone' o 'circa trenta persone' o...?

Grazie tante!
Nicolai


----------



## Nino83

Esatto, significa "trenta persone pagarono il biglietto e andarono dentro a dormire".


----------



## lorenzos

> Vuol dire 'esattamente trenta persone' o 'circa trenta persone' o...?


Difficile rispondere, propenderei per "circa trenta persone", così come si dice: alla cena eravamo in venti, alla gita andammo in cinquanta, alla conferenza eravamo in quaranta...
Però qui ci stanno i biglietti, numerati e presumibilmente contati...
Ma credo c'entri anche l'ironia, presente in frasi come:
Il sito fu un grande successo, ebbe trenta visitatori.
Il libro autopubblicato fu un grande successo, se ne vendettero 10 copie.


----------



## Sempervirens

Nicolai said:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Nel racconto _Il pornosabato dello Splendor_ Stefano Benni scrive:
> 
> _'Riposo' _[il titolo di un film] _fu un grande successo perché *in trenta*_ _pagarono il biglietto e andarono dentro a dormire_.
> 
> Non sono sicuro del significato preciso di _*in trenta*_.
> Vuol dire 'esattamente trenta persone' o 'circa trenta persone' o...?
> 
> Grazie tante!
> Nicolai



Ciao! Basandomi sul fatto che al ristorante la frase " Siamo in tre" significa che il gruppo di persone è formato da tre persone di numero, voglio sperare che anche cambiando il numero la bontà dell'asserzione rimanga tale. Siamo in quattro= siamo esattamente quattro persone, né una di più né una di meno. E via così. Anche per tutti gli altri numeri. Perlomeno io ragiono così. Ma non è detto che tutti la pensino alla stessa maniera.

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ...Basandomi sul fatto che al ristorante la frase " Siamo in tre" significa che il gruppo di persone è formato da tre persone di numero, voglio sperare che anche cambiando il numero la bontà dell'asserzione rimanga tale.


Sono d'accordo nel senso che grammaticalmente l'espressione _in trenta_ significa veramente trenta persone, né meno né più. Ma, secondo me, a seconda del contesto e dell'intenzione dell'autore, un numero assai grande e tondo a volte si usa anche per esprimere l'approssimazione oppure, esagerando, una grande quantità (indipendentemente dal costrutto in questione _in + numero_).


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo nel senso che grammaticalmente l'espressione _in trenta_ significa veramente trenta persone, né meno né più. Ma, secondo me, a seconda del contesto e dell'intenzione dell'autore, un numero assai grande e tondo a volte si usa anche per esprimere l'approssimazione



Però per esprimere un numero in maniera approssimativa esistono altre espressioni come "una trentina".


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo nel senso che grammaticalmente l'espressione _in trenta_ significa veramente trenta persone, né meno né più. Ma, secondo me, a seconda del contesto e dell'intenzione dell'autore, un numero assai grande e tondo a volte si usa anche per esprimere l'approssimazione oppure, esagerando, una grande quantità (indipendentemente dal costrutto in questione _in + numero_).



Francis, rispetto i pareri personali. *Per me* invece _in trenta, in cento, in mille_, sono complementi indiretti , riferentesi a numero specifico. 

Come dice Nino83, altre espressione sono deputate a dare un'approssimazione numerica: una trentina, attorno a ..., circa..., più o meno ...., approssimativamente ..., ecc. In italiano ne abbiamo a iosa, usarne altre impropriamente è cosa però fattibile. Tutto può succedere. 

S.V


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Però per esprimere un numero in maniera approssimativa esistono altre espressioni come "una trentina".



Infatti, quindi non ha fondamento dire che 

in trenta = in una trentina.


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Infatti, quindi non ha fondamento dire che
> 
> in trenta = in una trentina.


----------



## giginho

Io sono d'accordo con Francis.

VI spiego: Stiamo parlando di Stefano Benni, autore che usa spesso l'ironia. La mia sensazione è che abbia usato *in trenta* al posto di una trentina proprio per sottolineare la pochezza del numero di spettatori e accentuare l'ironia.

Inoltre, capita spesso che, nel linguaggio parlato, si dicano numeri precisi ma scelti a caso per indicare, in maniera sarcastica o ironica, un determinato concetto. Faccio un esempio per spiegarmi meglio:

"sono arrivato alla fermata del pullman e ho capito che non passava da un pezzo: c'ero 137 persone accalcate sulla banchina!"

Non è che mi sono messo li a contarle tutte, ho usato un numero grande per indicare l'affollamento e preciso per denotare la mia sconsolata ironia su come funzionino male i mezzi pubblici (nel mio esempio, eh!  )


----------



## Nino83

Dipende tutto dalla domanda. 
Se si chiede qual è il significato "normale", la risposta è "trenta persone". 
Poi è vero che l'espressione in un contesto scherzoso può assumere *anche* l'altro significato (ad esempio "quel disco è stato un fiasco, l'avranno comprato in dieci").


----------



## giginho

Nicolai said:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Nel racconto _*Il pornosabato dello Splendor*_ Stefano Benni scrive:
> 
> _'Riposo' _[il titolo di un film] _fu un *grande successo* perché *in trenta*_ _pagarono il biglietto e andarono dentro a dormire_.
> 
> Non sono sicuro del significato preciso di _*in trenta*_.
> Vuol dire 'esattamente trenta persone' o 'circa trenta persone' o...?
> 
> Grazie tante!
> Nicolai





Nino83 said:


> Dipende tutto dalla domanda.
> Se si chiede qual è il significato "normale", la risposta è "trenta persone".
> Poi è vero che l'espressione in un contesto scherzoso può assumere *anche* l'altro significato (ad esempio "quel disco è stato un fiasco, l'avranno comprato in dieci").



Nino, tu hai ragione, ma se noi guardiamo l'OP che riporto in citazione per comodità di lettura vediamo che il contesto in cui è inserita l'espressione ci porta a propendere per l'interpretazione "scherzosa". Al di là del titolo dell'opera in cui l'espressione è inserita, la frase dice: "è stato un grande successo, in trenta hanno pagato il biglietto." 
E' palese il tono scherzoso.
A questo punto, visto che non possiamo prescindere dal contesto datoci nell'OP, ritengo (a mio parere) che l'unica risposta corretta possa essere quella che in trenta non significa in 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.....29, 30 persone precise, ma "in numero molto scarso"


----------



## Sempervirens

Paulfromitaly said:


> Infatti, quindi non ha fondamento dire che
> 
> in trenta = in una trentina.


----------



## lorenzos

@ Nino83, Paulfromitaly, Sempervirens...
ma a voi fa lo stesso effetto leggere
_'Riposo' __fu un grande successo perché *in trenta*_ _pagarono il biglietto
_oppure
_'Riposo' __fu un grande successo perché *in una trentina*_ _pagarono il biglietto?_


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
Il punto qui è che _Riposo_ non è il titolo di un film, bensì il giorno di chiusura del cinema. Eppure *trenta persone*, non avendo nulla da fare, pagarono il biglietto per entrare (perché gli piaceva un sacco passare il proprio tempo in quel cinema che era pur sempre una novità (lussuriosa)) e, non avendo nulla da vedere, si misero a dormire.


----------



## Nicolai

Hai ragione, dragonseven!
Scusatemi per questo sbaglio imbarazzante...! 

Comunque, vi ringrazio per i vostri opinioni che mi hanno auitato ad capire le sfumature possibili di *in trenta.* 

Tanti saluti
Nicolai


----------



## dragonseven

Aggiungo che se l'autore avesse voluto intenzionalmente esprimere uno scarso risultato, un numero scarso di persone, ci sarebbero una sequela di espressioni per farlo... come ad esempio dire: "...perché (*in*) *quattro gatti *pagarono...".





Nicolai said:


> Hai ragione, dragonseven!
> Scusatemi per questo sbaglio imbarazzante...!
> 
> Comunque, vi ringrazio per *le* vostr*e *opinioni che mi hanno a*iu*tato *a* capire le sfumature possibili di *in trenta.*
> 
> Tanti saluti
> Nicolai


 "Le opinioni" (femminile)  Complimenti per il tuo italiano  

Un saluto anche a te.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> Però per esprimere un numero in maniera approssimativa esistono altre espressioni come "una trentina".


Ovviamente, ma la comunicazione pratica per mezzo di qualsiasi lingua umana non è matematica. Infine tutto quello che diciamo viene capito/interpretato prendendo anche in considerazione la situazione, le circostanze, l'intonazione, ecc... insomma, il cosiddetto contesto. 





giginho said:


> Stiamo parlando di Stefano Benni, autore che usa spesso l'ironia. La mia sensazione è che abbia usato in trenta al posto di una trentina proprio per sottolineare la pochezza del numero di spettatori e accentuare l'ironia...


Non conosco Stefano Benni, per cui le mie reazioni sono piuttosto generali, ma sono perfettamente d'accordo con il tuo ragionamento. Guardate la differenza:

"Mia moglie ha comprato una trentina di cose inutili" = circa 30 (in realtà forse 27 o 32) - _approssimazione_
"Mia moglie ha comprato trenta cose inutili" = "un sacco" (in realtà forse solo 14) - _esagerazione voluta_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> "Mia moglie ha comprato trenta cose inutili" = "un sacco" (in realtà forse solo 14) - *esagerazione voluta*



Questa è una deduzione senza alcun fondamento che fai tu, visto che dalla semplice frase non hai modo di sapere se le cose non siano veramente 30. Senza ulteriori informazioni l'unica deduzione logica è che siano esattamente 30.

Se io dico

Ho trenta paia di scarpe

tu non hai nessuna maniera di affermare che io non stia intendendo "esattamente 30 paia". Personalmente se io dico "trenta" non intendo né 29 né 31, visto che se volessi dare un numero approssimativo, la lingua italiana mi da la possibilità di farlo, scegliendo la parola "trentina".
Prova, se ti capiterà di dover pagare un conto da ristorante di "trenta euro", a tirarne fuori solo 28, dicendo al ristoratore che per te "trenta" significa "più o meno trenta" e vediamo cosa ti dice


----------



## stella_maris_74

francisgranada said:


> "Mia moglie ha comprato trenta cose inutili" = "un sacco" (in realtà forse solo 14) - _esagerazione voluta_



Quando si vuole esagerare si esagera sul serio, in italiano. In questo caso si direbbe: duemila/tremila/un miliardo/un fantastiliardo di cose inutili 
Con "trenta" l'iperbole semplicemente non c'è.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Ovviamente, ma la comunicazione pratica per mezzo di qualsiasi lingua umana non è matematica. Infine tutto quello che diciamo viene capito/interpretato prendendo anche in considerazione la situazione, le circostanze, l'intonazione, ecc... insomma, il cosiddetto contesto.



Scusa, Francis, ma sono sicuro che è sempre meglio dare tutti i possibili significati di un termine, partendo da quello *primario*. 

Ad esempio, L'Espresso titola Scissione nel Movimento 5 Stelle: in dieci lasciano contro Beppe Grillo e i suoi metodi. 

Il significato *univoco* di questo titolo è "esattamente 10 parlamentari lasciano il partito" e non "circa 10". 

Il significato proprio dell'espressione è "esattamente trenta persone". 
Come altre espressioni, può variare a seconda del contesto, quando si scherza, si esagera e così via.


----------



## frugnaglio

stella_maris_74 said:


> Con "trenta" l'iperbole semplicemente non c'è.



Dipende - ovviamente - dal contesto, no? Se sto aspettando una persona e dico "Ma quando arriva?! È da trenta ore che aspetto!" è ovviamente un'iperbole. O qualcuno dice "un fantastiliardo di ore"?


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> ...visto che dalla semplice frase non hai modo di sapere se le cose non siano veramente 30.


Hai ragione. 





> Senza ulteriori informazioni l'unica deduzione logica è che siano esattamente 30.


Nella vita reale non esistono situazioni senza "ulteriori informazioni" (o forse meglio: senza contesto). Infine è per questo che si sempre richiede (giustamente) qualche contesto dai foreros sul WRF. Per non capirci male, io non dico che _trenta _non significhi _30 _ ... 





> Prova, se ti capiterà di dover pagare un conto da ristorante di "trenta euro", a tirarne fuori solo 28, dicendo al ristoratore che per te "trenta" significa "più o meno trenta" e vediamo cosa ti dice


Invece, se tiro fuori 32 euro, probabilmente non mi dirà niente  ...



Nino83 said:


> Scusa, Francis, ma sono sicuro che è sempre meglio dare tutti i possibili significati di un termine, partendo da quello *primario*.


Sono d'accordo, anzi neanche dico che l'espressione _in trenta_ significhi qualcos'altro che _30 persone_ (o in genere anche _30 animali, cose, ecc_..). Secondo me stiamo parlando di due cose separate: 1) cosa significa/esprime l'espressione italiana _in+numero_ e 2) come interpretare  _in trenta_ nell' esempio concreto di Nicolai. 





stella_maris_74 said:


> Quando si vuole esagerare si esagera sul serio, in italiano. In questo caso si direbbe: duemila/tremila/un miliardo/un fantastiliardo di cose inutili
> Con "trenta" l'iperbole semplicemente non c'è.


Capisco perfettamente cosa vuoi dire, infine non si tratta di una specialità italiana ... Però oso contraddirti: un mio buonissimo amico bolognese usa il numero 70 in casi simili  (un po' meno di 30, comunque ...). Va be', ho una forte sensanzione che tutti quanti ci capiamo benissimo nonostante le _apparenti _differenze nell'argomentazione ...


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me stiamo parlando di due cose separate: 1) cosa significa/esprime l'espressione italiana _in+numero_ e 2) come interpretare  _in trenta_ nell' esempio concreto di Nicolai.



 

Secondo me, la frase del libro può essere interpretata in entrambi i modi. Anzi, in assenza di intonazioni o altro, propenderei per "trenta persone pagarono il biglietto".


----------



## Sempervirens

lorenzos said:


> @ Nino83, Paulfromitaly, Sempervirens...
> ma a voi fa lo stesso effetto leggere
> _'Riposo' __fu un grande successo perché *in trenta*_ _pagarono il biglietto
> _oppure
> _'Riposo' __fu un grande successo perché *in una trentina*_ _pagarono il biglietto?_



Ciao, Lorenzos! In mancanza di altri significati pragmatici, o altri trasversali, io cerco di rimanere fedele a quello grammaticale.

Al complemento indiretto _in trenta _voglio attribuire un preciso numero, 30.  Per altre espressioni di numero approssimativo la lingua italiana fornisce una discreta quantità di espressioni tra le quali vi è appunto _una trentina_. 

Personalmente, siamo in trenta/erano in trenta/ verranno in trenta/ hanno pagato il biglietto in trenta (persone), ecc., sono espressioni che non vorrei mischiare a quest'altre: siamo una trentina, erano una trentina, verranno una trentina, hanno pagato il biglietto una trentina (di persone). 

Poi, ripeto, uno è libero di attribuire individualmente e arbitrariamente altri significati pragmatici che però possono risultare estranei ad altri parlanti. Dopotutto la lettura di un libro è cosa personale e non tutti traggono le stesse medesime sensazioni. 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Andando avanti di questo passo potreste farlo anche per altri *trenta* giorni e nulla cambierebbe, che poi se siano 29 o 31 dove sta la differenza? 
In "Un mese ha *trenta* giorni." sappiamo tutti che si tratta della media, poi chi ne ha di più e chi ne ha di meno... ma chissenne'? Scusate.
È stato detto chiaro e tondo che per quanto riportato in italiano "*in trenta*" significa 30 (anche se non dovesse esserlo realmente). Nient'altro.  
Il punto fondamentale è che in questo monologo di Benni non ha alcuna importanza se nel dire "*in trenta pagarono il biglietto*" il numero _trenta_ sia precisamente 30, o un valore arrotondato (ma erano 29 o 31? Non ricordo... Ma sì, dico 30 e taglio la testa al toro), o approssimativo (_in trenta circa_ o _circa in trenta_), bensì è importante capire che un numero non esiguo di persone hanno pagato per entrare nell'esercizio quando era chiuso e, seppure dovevano esserci per forza zero biglietti venduti nel giorno di riposo, riuscì a farne trenta! Un grande successo!!

Ma vi immaginate se avesse detto un numero più preciso? Chi ascolta tenderebbe a porsi domande inutili piuttosto che rimanere sul pezzo, sarebbe elemento di distrazione. 

Senza contare che più avanti, descrivendo la giornata di sabato, afferma "Alle due del pomeriggio già *una cinquantina* di uomini si aggiravano nei paraggi [...]".


Peace&Love


----------



## Sempervirens

Stefano Benni lo leggo volentieri, più per ridere che non per rivedere le regole grammaticali, e meno ancora il lessico...il suo lessico poi.

Leggendolo e seguendo il temperamento del suo stile direi che _in trenta_, proprio perché mette in causa un numero preciso, la giudico già un'espressione sufficientemente risibile, proprio per il numero esatto delle persone, 30.  

Personalmente parlando,  nel contesto l'espressione _in trenta_ è preferibile a _circa trenta_ o _una trentina_. 

S.V


----------



## lorenzos

- Ogni volta che va in centro mia moglie torna a casa con trenta pacchetti e pacchettini, mai che siano ventinove o trentuno!
- Il libro [la Divina Commedia] te lo porto io, a casa ne ho trenta edizioni.
In un altro contesto, se volessi dire che le edizioni in mio possesso sono proprio trenta e non sette, dodici o sedici, probabilmente direi "ne ho trenta esatte", "trenta di numero" o "trenta contate".


----------

